# Our new addtion - Tyson - what breeds?



## TheBrowns (Oct 11, 2013)

So my husband and I picked our new addition this past week. He is about 10 lbs and 3 months old. He was posted as a hound/husky mix and we know this is completely inaccurate, but fell in love with his looks and personality. I have been asking around what people think he is and we have heard everything - pointer, lab, pit, beagle, boston terrier, austrailian shepherd, jack russell, etc.... We know he is a mix, but interested in what you guys think!!!


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Maybe a pointer/terrier mix?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG he is every sort of adorable.

That said. Pit / aussie / something small


----------

